
Was the 1977 New York City Blackout a Catalyst for Hip-Hop’s Growth? - dpflan
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/lights-out/
======
dpflan
Slate:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2014/10/16/roman_mars_99_...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2014/10/16/roman_mars_99_percent_invisible_was_the_1977_nyc_wide_blackout_a_catalyst.html)

The 99% Invisible Episode: [https://soundcloud.com/roman-
mars/99-invisible-136-lights-ou...](https://soundcloud.com/roman-
mars/99-invisible-136-lights-out)

Telegraph: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/on-demand/0/murder-blackouts-
and-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/on-demand/0/murder-blackouts-and-a-hip-
hop-revolution-the-summer-that-inspir/)

NYTimes: [http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/12/arts/music/a-rolling-
shout...](http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/12/arts/music/a-rolling-shoutout-to-
hiphop-history.html)

